# Extra tickets for the BYU game tomorrow!



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Any die hard BYU fans out there who would love to attend the game with me tomorrow! I have 3 extra tickets. Let me know ASAP, as they will probably go fast. And by the way you'll be sitting with me so we would have to get along! They're great season tickets 50 yard line about half way up on the East side, been in the family for decades. Let me know! My parents had a close friend die so they won't be going with me other wise this never happens. I'm also thinking about going and selling them and making some money since I'm out of work. I'd rather give some of you a chance that you normally would not have so let me know. The game starts at 1:30pm.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Should be a good game. Look for me while your there, I will be the only guy wearing a Longhorns hoodie in the BYU coaches section.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd offer to go with you but you know my feelings on the Y. I'm sure we'd get along and have a great time but I also have to move most of my crap to a new apartment tomorrow. It should be a great game... way nice of you to offer like this.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I had some tickets fall into my lap as well. canceled my hunting trip tomorrow. I'll be just above you.......cussing and cheering


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sent you a PM, Mr. I'm going down on Sunday!! :shock:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I never heard back from you so I guess you wanted Y fans to go not someone cheering for UCLA then huh. Should be a good game go out and have some fun!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep have fun at the game man. I never heard back either.  GO Cougs.... 8)


----------

